# Wer hat Bock auf Knock?



## Waldi (13. Februar 2006)

*AKTUELLE TEILNEHMERLISTE KNOCKTREFFEN 08. April 2006*
Waldi
DocDorsch
972631
H.Christians
ems-angler
angel-andre
suurhusen
benno


Moin,
in den vergangenen Wochen haben einige Boardis hier und auch mit PN bei mir Interesse an der Knock bei Emden gehabt. Da es ja nicht ewig so kalt bleiben kann und ich einigen zugesagt habe mal was zu organisieren hier nun meine Einladung an Euch.
Am Samstag den 11 März wird bei uns von der Meyerwerft das nächste Superschiff die Ems heruntergelassen. Dies ist immer ein riesen Spektakel und das dicke Ding muß natürlich auch irgendwann an der Knock vorbei. Der genaue Zeitplan der Überführung ist zwar immer etwas wasserstandsabhängig, es ist aber durchaus drinn diesen Luxusliner zwischen seinen Brandungsruten zu sehen (kann ein tolles Foto werden), wenn man an diesem Samstag den Dorschen auf die Pelle rückt.
Ich werde am 11.03. auf Dorsch und Schiff hoffen und wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen.
Alle weiteren Infos dann hier wenn jemand Lust hat.
Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Waldi

Hey das ist eine super idee ....
nur die Tide steht da ja nicht so besonders HW.um ca. 10.21 und um 22.40 uhr .


----------



## arno (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Waldi!
Ich sag mal :
Mal schauen!
Aber leider eher unwarscheinlich, was ich Schade fände!


----------



## Waldi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja die Tide ist der springende Punkt. Ich vermute den Damfer so irgendwann nach dem Vormittagshochwasser an der Knock. Ich werde so gegen 11.00  eintreffen, gemütlich alles Aufbauen und bei ablaufendem Wasser dann Würmer graben. Man kann dann auch schon vor dem NW mit dem Angeln beginnen und wenn es dann ab ca. 17.00 aufläuft ist das eigentlich die beste Variante - auflaufendes Wasser in die Dämmerung und bei HW gegen 22.30 kann man dann locker bis Mitternacht oder noch länger angeln. Also passt das eigentlich schon gut mit der Tide. Aber wie gesagt, bei ungünstigen Wind und dann zu  wenig Wasser in der Ems bleibt der Pott auch mal einen Tag länger in Papenburg. Den genau zeitliche Ablauf kann man erst ein paat Tage vorher erfahren.
Waldi


----------



## JanS (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

huhu hab interesse  das wär ja mal was den waldi und so yeah  da hätt ich lust drauf


----------



## arno (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Tja, ich wuste es doch!
Erst Taufe, dann Geburtstagsfeier!
So spielt das Leben!


----------



## Waldi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Da waren doch noch einige mehr aus unserer Gegend, auch Oldenburger hatten Interesse , wie siehts denn nun aus?
Ist ja auch noch Zeit genug. Ich und Sohnemann sind auf alle Fälle da und man wird sehen wer dazu kommt. 
Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moin moin

wo fischt ihr dann genau .....

wir sind hier dann mit 3 mann ....

sieht man denn Anhang ? habs zum ersten mal gemacht#c


----------



## Waldi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Würmergraben direkt rechts neben dem Borkumanleger und dem Caffee an der Knock. Das ist eine Sackgasse und nicht zu verfehlen. Ist hier auch alles schon mal beschrieben worden. Geangelt wird dann noch etwas weiter rechts -   Platz satt !
Den Anhang sieht man nicht!


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Die stelle kenn ich nur vom sehen her  , sind immer ein stück weiter vorne wo bei NW die große sandbank zu sehen ist ...


----------



## Waldi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

mal was zum gucken von der Knock
schitt jetzt gehts bei mir nicht, hab jetzt keine Zeit, werde später noch Bildchen reinstellen.
ems-angler
das Kreuz ist etwas zu früh, die Straße noch weiter hochfahren, bis es nicht mehr weitergeht. Das ist auf Deiner Karte gerade noch so ober links zu erkennen. Auch  den Anleger kann man wohl erahnen. An dem Kreuz kann man es wohl auch versuchen ist dort aber flacher und weiter da hinten kann man auch gemütlicher sitzen und ist von der Straße weg.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Huhu ich veruch mal n paar Bilder hochzuladen, wenn dat man klappt?!


----------



## Waldi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja die Jugend hat das wohl besser drauf. Sohnemann hat mir die Arbeit abgenommen.
Bevor hier gleich mal einer schreit, die Dorsche sehen aber nicht maßig aus. Das sind alles Wittlinge außer natürlich die zwei beim Zollstock.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Schöne Bilder Waldi...

hab hier auch noch ein paar ...


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Quatsch die Platten sind an der Knock gefangen??? Die Seezunge auch?


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

jep , das war an der Knock...
glaube es war anfang August , sowas haben wir mit zwei leuten auch noch nicht erlebt beim Nachtangeln.
Hier noch bilder vom Mai letztes jahr...


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Also eher dann Sommerangelei so wies aussieht! 
Und gräbst du da dann deine Wattwürmer auch selbst oder benutzt ihr ganz andere Köder?


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

ja doch überwiegend im Frühjahr , Sommer und Herbst.
War ein paar mal im Dezember und Januar dort aber keinen erfolg gehabt.
Köder ausschließlich Wattwurm denn wir dort auch selber graben.


----------



## Waldi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ich wollte es vorhin noch sagen. Deine Stelle ist eher für die Sommerangelei geeignet. Dort habe ich auch schon offters gesessen wenn an Feiertagen oder gutem Wetter die Touris hinterm Caffe einem den Nerv rauben. Aber diese Plattenerfolge und sogar eine Seezunge konnte ich dort noch nicht verbuchen. Meistens hören wir ja auch irgendwann im mai bei über 12°C mit dem Knockangeln auf da es dann nur noch Krabben gab und Aale in den Kanälen wohl besser liefen. Deine Erfolge raten mir es doch mal öffters in der wärmeren Jahreszeit zu versuchen. Wie habt ihr Euch den im August vor den Krabben versteckt. Ich habe dort Angeltage erlebt da lag der Köder höchstens eine Minute und richtig gebissen haben nur die Mücken. 
Es wird wirklich höchste Zeit, es muß etwas wärmer werden, ich muß ans Wasser!!!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

da hast du völlig recht...
im Sommer beim Caffe ist die hölle los.
Mit den Krabben ja ist ne richtige plage , 300 Wattwürmer in 3-4 stunden zupfen die schon locker weg .
Fischen immer mit einem dreier Paternostersystem mit Krallenblei unten so liegen die haken nicht direckt auf dem grund.

mich kribelts auch schon in den fingern.......-.-.-.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hu Matze ich hab dich mal geaddet! DocHossa


----------



## Campi (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moin moin 
joar ich hab da auch interesse dran  komme dann wie es ausschaut mit JanS. boardies treffen ist immer ne gute idee :-D

mfg Campi


----------



## Waldi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Campi,
das passt ja gut und zu zweit ist der Weg von Bremen nur noch halb so teuer.


----------



## Waldi (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Am heutigen Sonntag wurde die "Pride of Hawaii" ausgedockt und liegt nun am Ausrüstungskai der Meyerwerft wo die letzten Arbeiten ausgeführt werden bevor dann am 11. März die Emsüberführung ins niederländische Eemshahaven startet. Das 93000 BRZ große Kreuzfahrtschiff wurde für die US-amerikanische Reederei Norwegian Cruise Line gebaut. Es ist 294 m lang, 32 m breit und rund 400 Millionen Dollar teuer.
Also wer mal beim Brandungsangeln nen richtig dicken Pott sehen will ist hier richtig.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Jau, der olle Suurhusen ist auch mit von der Party|wavey:.
Bin auch wieder an der Online-Front. 
Das mit dem 11.03. ist eine gute Idee. Mal sehen wer noch alles mit aufschlägt.

Dann man Tau....


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



			
				ems-angler schrieb:
			
		

> jep , das war an der Knock...
> glaube es war anfang August , sowas haben wir mit zwei leuten auch noch nicht erlebt beim Nachtangeln.
> Hier noch bilder vom Mai letztes jahr...



Hallo ems-angler,
was ist das für ein Fisch den du in der Hand hälst ?


----------



## ems-angler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moin klaus

ufff ja gute frage...
ich weiß es selber nicht genau , rapfen vieleicht....   war zum räuchern auf jeden fall nicht zu genießen voll gräten...
Dachten erst an Wolfsbarsch sieht aber ja ein wenig anders aus.....


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ich frage deshalb,ich habe in Holland auch bein Brandungsangeln,solch ein Fisch gefangen,weiß aber auch nicht welcher das war.
Holländer wußten das auch nicht.

Hmm zum Angeln an der Knock,das könnte mich auch reizen.

Mal sehen vieleicht bin ich dabei,kommt auf das Wetter an.


----------



## Klaus-a. (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Habe ich doch zu gleich mal eine Frage an die Ems- Angler unter euch.
Ein kollege von mir hat sich ein Häuschen oben bei Ditzum gekauft.
Jetzt werden wir wohl öfter mal dort sein.
Was,wo,können wir Angeln in der nähe von Ditzum?(Fahren auch gerne 50-60km weiter von Ditzum um Fisch zu fangen.)
Wäre prima wenn ich ein paar antworten bekäme.
Danke


----------



## Waldi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Die Ems ist dort oben leider überall eher ein Kanal und nicht gerade empfehlenswert. Ich kenne diese Seite der Ems aber auch nicht genauer. Es kann schon sein, das es noch irgendwo möglich ist vernunftig zu angeln. Einfach mal die Einheimischen fragen.
Es ist aber auch keine Weltreise mit der Fähre nach Pektum rüber und dann hat man die gesamten BVO- Gewässer vor der Nase und die bieten alles was man möchte. Erst recht für den Aal- und- Zander -Angler Klaus.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass und bin schon gespannt auf einen ausführlichen Bericht. 

@Emsangler: Du hast entweder einen Maifisch oder eine Finte getötet. Beide stehen kurz vor dem Aussterben. Du erkennst diese Fische an den drei dicken dunklen Flecken auf der Seite. Erkennt man auf deinem Foto ganz gut ich meine den Fisch rechts neben den Platten. Lass die besser schwimmen. 

Gruß David


----------



## mot67 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

wollt auch grad fragen, ob das eine nicht ein maifisch ist. 
aber die palette an fischen ist ja wirklich gross bei euch an der knock.

http://www.vdsf.de/fishoftheyear/2004.html


----------



## Waldi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Emsangler muß an diesem Tag wohl den absoluten Glückstag getroffen haben. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit habe ich an der Knock noch nie solche Erfolge gehabt. Wenn mal Platte dabei war, dann nicht mehr als 4 Stück und Maifisch oder Wolfsbarsch habe ich noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Aale waren schon dabei aber leider auch nur Halbstarke Brataale. Es ist aber gut nun zu wissen, wenn mir doch mal ein Fischlein mit 3 Punkten an der Seite begegnet wird es wieder schwimmen.
Leider will es einfach nicht etwas wärmer werden. So 4° Wasser wären schon nicht schlecht. Es sind ja aber noch 2 Wochen Zeit und das kann in der Nordsee schnell gehen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## H.Christians (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo,

sehr schöner Thread zum Thema Angeln an der Knock. Habe früher selber öfter dort gefischt und auch gut gefangen. 
Habe mir dieses Jahr eine neue Brandungsausrüstung zugelegt und will mein Glück dort ab März mal probieren.

Gekauft habe ich mir 2 Cormoran Power Surf in 4,20 mtr und 2 DAM Quick Speedcast 360.

Ich hoffe ja das ich mir da was vernünftiges gekauft habe. 

Als Blei habe ich mir 150 Gr. Krallenblei besorgt und dann noch nee ganze Menge verschiedener Paternoster mit Lockperlen etc.

Angelt Ihr dort auch mit normalen Grundruten mit ca. 80 Gr. Wurfgewicht??
Habe von einigen gehört,daß man nicht unbedingt eine Brandungsausrüstung braucht, ich persönlich finde es aber besser.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser.

Wenn Ihr Infos rund ums Angeln in Ostfriesland sucht könnt Ihr ja auch mal hier vorbeischauen:http://ostfriesland-angler-board.de

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Waldi (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Eine gute Brandungsausrüstung ist auch an der Knock ein großer Vorteil. Sicher kann man es auch mit Zuckerwasserausrüstung versuchen doch 80 g sind bei der starken Tideströmung einfach zu wenig. 150 g mit Kralle sind da schon die bessere Wahl. Einen guten Dorsch kann man auch mit der entsprechenden Brandungsausrüstung viel besser über die letzten 10 m Steinschüttungen drehen. Wenn ich an den hier links auf dem Foto denke, den hätte ich mit einem 80 g - Stöck nicht landen können.
Waldi


----------



## arno (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Manoman, das sind ja nen Haufen Platte!
Sogar Dorsche dabei!
Glückwunsch!
Ich werde da auch nochmal diesen Sommer rauf fahren!


----------



## Waldi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Knockfreunde,
nach der aktuellen Wettersituation kann man wohl davon ausgehen, daß der 11. März uns keinen Fisch bringen kann. Es gibt zur Zeit Wasser um 0° bis -1° und der Wetterbericht zeigt weiterhin auf winterlich. Daher habe ich mich entschlossen diesen Termin abzusagen um auf wärmeres Wasser zu warten. Der große Pott von Meyer findet dann leider allein nach Eemshaven.
Na dann auf ein Neues.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Das ist sicherlich die richtige Entscheidung. Ich war am WE in Wilhelmshaven weil ich es nicht lassen konnte und hab mir übelst einen abgefroren. Ausser Stinten waren auch keine Fische zu erwischen. #q


----------



## Waldi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Wie? Doggy - Du bist von Düsseldorf nach WH nur zum Angeln! Ich dachte ich bin schon bekl......!
Wenn aber Stint schon mal da war ist es ja wenigstens ein Anfang.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## JanS (2. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

waldi wir wollen uff jeden falll mit dir angeln 

teile uns doch bitte dann den neuen termin mit ... wir kommen sicherlich!

gruß
Jan


----------



## Doggy (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja Waldi und nu halt dich fest meine Freundin war dabei wir haben nämlich beide nen mittelschweren Angelwahn!!! Sie gräbt sogar schneller Wattis als ich ^^


----------



## Waldi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@JanS - natürlich gibts einen neuen Termin, werde gleich heute nachmittag mal gucken, wann es so Tide und zeitlich passen könnte.
@Doggy - sag mir bitte wo es diese Frauen gibt, ich will auch so eine. Meine, welche mich 25 Jahre wegen der Angelei gepisackt hat, hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht, und nu bin ich mit Sohnemann in einer echten AngeldeMänner-WG. Auch meinem Rücken könnte es gut tun eine kräftige Gräberin an der Seite zu haben.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## goeddoek (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> @JanS - natürlich gibts einen neuen Termin, werde gleich heute nachmittag mal gucken, wann es so Tide und zeitlich passen könnte.
> @Doggy - sag mir bitte wo es diese Frauen gibt, ich will auch so eine. Meine, welche mich 25 Jahre wegen der Angelei gepisackt hat, hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht, und nu bin ich mit Sohnemann in einer echten AngeldeMänner-WG. Auch meinem Rücken könnte es gut tun eine kräftige Gräberin an der Seite zu haben.
> Gruß Waldi




Das mit dem neuen Termin find ich ziemlich gut, da ich beim ersten noch auf Fünen bin  
Und Schiffe von Meyer habe ich bereits genug über die Ems fahren sehen. Würde Euch beim neuen Termin gerne mal besuchen.


----------



## John Doe12 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo @ all

Bei einem neuen Termin wäre ich gerne dabei,da ich diese Saison meine ersten Gehversuche in Sachen Brandungsangeln mache,ist das natürlich die beste Gelegenheit,sich bei den "Pro´s" so einiges abzuschauen|wavey: 


Also wenn der Termin steht und passt,bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Achja meine "Gelegenheits-Brandungsausrüstung" dürfte bis dahin auch komplett sein,warte nur noch auf 2 Ruten und dann hab ich glaube ich alles was man so braucht.

Man sieht sich

Martin


----------



## Waldi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Na Klasse, ein neuer Termin scheint eh besser zu passen.
@ Georg - nicht nur besuchen, auch angeln!
@ Martin - das passt sehr gut, wenn Du was von mir abgucken könntest. Dann kann ja ab Mai mal was gemeinsam auf Zander in den BVO- Gewässern laufen. Da kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so aus.
Waldi


----------



## goeddoek (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Na Klasse, ein neuer Termin scheint eh besser zu passen.
> @ Georg - nicht nur besuchen, auch angeln!
> @ Martin - das passt sehr gut, wenn Du was von mir abgucken könntest. Dann kann ja ab Mai mal was gemeinsam auf Zander in den BVO- Gewässern laufen. Da kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so aus.
> Waldi




Würd ich ja gerne auch mitangeln. Habe aber derzeit weder Brandungsgerät noch die Erfahrung :c 
Bin eben eingefleischter "Küstenspinnangler" - gelobe aber Besserung |wavey: :q


----------



## John Doe12 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@Waldi

Kein problem zu der Zeit bin ich zwar eher zum Aalangeln,aber ein paar Zandersitzungen sind auch nicht verkehrt,außerdem können wir ja eh zweigleisig angeln,der BVO läßt ja genügend Ruten zum Angeln zu haha.

@goedddoek
Ich kann auch nur die "Ausrüstung" vorweisen in Sachen Erfahrung steht bei mir auch ne große " 0 ".
Bin halt Aal und Zanderangler,aber wir dachten uns bei 30Km Entfernung zu Knock,müßten wir eigentlich bescheuert sein,das nicht gelegentlich mal zu machen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## H.Christians (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ein Treffen zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch wäre echt prima, da wäre ich auch dabei.
Es gibt auch für mich einiges in Sachen Brandungsangeln zu lernen, bin genau wie 972631 ja Anfänger was das Angeln mit Brandungsruten und schwerem Geschirr angeht.
@Waldi  Das mit den Zandern können wir natürlich mal zusammen mit 972631 an Angriff nehmen, haben ja eigentlich jedes Jahr ordentliche Fänge vorzuweisen und betreiben das ja nun auch schon ein paar Jahre.


Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Waldi (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Wer kann wann?
Samstag 01.April  NW ca. 09.30 oder
Samstag 08.April  NW ca. 15.30
Wenn man sich beim Würmergraben und Aufbauen Zeit lassen will, sollte man schon eine Stunde vor NW dasein. Nach hinten hin kann jeder bleiben wie er will, auch bei ablaufendem Wasser sind manchmal gute Fänge möglich und man kann dann auch wieder neue Würmer graben.
Also welcher Samstag passt Euch besser?
Waldi


----------



## JanS (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

1.4 am 8.4 geht gaar nicht


----------



## John Doe12 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@Waldi

Da bin ich flexibel,mir passen beide Termine,allerding der 01.04. sagt mir von den Zeiten mehr zu:q .
Aber wenn sich die Mehrhheit für den 08.04. entscheidet,bin ich auch dabei#h 


Gruß

Martin


----------



## H.Christians (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja da bin ich auch dabei. Termin ist mir egal, mir würden beide passen.
Wollen wir mal hoffen,daß bis dahin das Wetter auch mitspielt.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## ems-angler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Waldi

bin natürlich auch noch dabei , schade das das Wetter so bbbrrrr kalt ist . Termin ist mir egal füge mich der gemeinschaft


----------



## DxcDxrsch (6. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Bei mir gehts nur am 8.4.! 
Am 1.4. is nix zu machen!


----------



## Campi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> 1.4 am 8.4 geht gaar nicht



1.4 geht gaar nicht  
brandungsangeln vom verein aus 
8.4 familienwochenende bevor ich ins gelobte land fahre

mfg Campi


----------



## dario (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

*na leute*
hätte mal ne frage braucht man an der Knock eigentlich nen angelschein oder ne angelkarte würde mich über eine antwort freuen. Ach ja mit dem wetter habt ihr recht es ist erlich zum:v . Ab welcher temperatur meint ihr denn kann man dort am besten wieder angeln?

*Danke schonmal im vorraus*
dario


----------



## John Doe12 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@dario

Soweit ich informiert bin brauchst du für die "Knock" draußen,keine Karte.

Ab der Schleuse landeinwärts,handelt es sich um ein BVO-Gewässer und dafür benötigst du dann eine Gastkarte und natürlich nen Fischereischein.

Weitere infos zu BVO-Gewässern findest du hier:

www.bvo-emden.de

oder schau mal auf unserer Seite vorbei:

www.ostfriesland-angler-board.de

Ich denke die Wassertemperatur sollte schon über 4° betragen,aber das kann dir einer der Spezies hier sicher genauer erklären.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Waldi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo miteinander,
ich rede zwar immer von der Knock, das ist aber etwas ungenau. Wir werden ja in der Nordsee angeln und dort braucht man in NS keine Scheine. Es kann also jeder mitangeln.
Ich sehe wohl die Mehrheit beim 08.04. und da selbst DocDorsch (Waldis Sohn) nur am 08.04. kann lege ich nun dss Treffen auf den 8. April fest.
Also wenn ich so die Meldungen richtig deute sind es bis heute folgende Teilnehmer.
Waldi
DocDorsch
972631
H.Christians
ems-angler
Wer noch ??
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin,
die Emsüberführung ist auf morgen ab 19.00 ab Werft verschoben!
Also haben wir da ja auch nichts verpasst.
Die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste für den 08. April werde ich ab jetzt immer im ersten Beitrag aktualisieren, also siehe immer Seite 1.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Benno (11. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo zusammen,
 tolle Idee, dies Meeting an der Knock. Ich werde am 08.04.06 auch mit von   der Partie sein.

mfg Benno


----------



## Waldi (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Benno, hab Dich mit eingetragen, freut mich einen Papenburger Brandungsangler kennenzulernen
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Waldi

Ich habe das Thema hier mal auf unserer HP verlinkt,vielleicht findet sich da auch noch der ein oder andere,der mit möchte#h 

Man(n) sieht sich 

Martin


----------



## Waldi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Richtig so Martin, wir haben ja satt Platz!
Den einen oder anderen alten Brandungsstock könnte ich auch noch ausleihen.
Bis dann,
Waldi


----------



## DxcDxrsch (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ähm Jungz vieleicht solltet ihr euch das nochmal überlegen! Die Erfahrung zeigt nämlich wenn ich dabei bin wird sowieso nix gefangen!


----------



## John Doe12 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Und wo ist das Problem;+ ,ich fang zwar auch gerne Fische,aber wenn nicht ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm,hauptsache Spaß gehabt.|supergri  |supergri 



			
				DocDorsch schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm Jungz vieleicht solltet ihr euch das nochmal überlegen! Die Erfahrung zeigt nämlich wenn ich dabei bin wird sowieso nix gefangen!


----------



## Campi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moin moin 
also ich war die woche auch an der "knock"  und muss sagen das ich da immernoch schwarz sehe für fische *brrrrrrrr* *bibber* 
in emden hab ich das wasser nicht so genau sehen können da ich nur in der güterhalle zur insel war aber ich hab das wasser in neuharlingersiel angeschaut und der hafen dort war halb zu mit eis .......
wenn die sonne sich jetzt stark mühe gibt dann lass ich mir das nochmal durch den kopf gehen aber so ...... 

mfg Campi


----------



## Waldi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Stimmt schon, nix fangen ist auch nicht schlimm - doch so ganz ohne Fisch sollten wir auch in Gegenwart von DocDorsch nicht bleiben. Einfach mal wieder richtig Salz spüren ist auch schon was.
Bis zum 8. April ist schon noch Zeit genug und ich bin sicher bis dahin sind 4° Wasser erreicht oder wenigstens kein Eis mehr unterwegs.
An der Knock ist das Wasser bei NW nur ca. 100 bis 150 m zurück, das heiß es gibt nur einen kleinen Randwattstreifen. Eis bildet sich vorwiegend bei NW im Watt und wird dann mit der Tide mitgerissen und macht das Angeln unmöglich. Daher hat man in den Sielhäfen vor dem Wattenmeer mehr Eis als an der Knock wo schnell tieferes Wasser erreicht ist. Wenn das am 8. April noch so kalt sein sollte geb ich einen aus.
Campi -  Du fehlst ja noch auf der Liste, ich hab das doch richtig verstanden, dass Du am 8. nicht kannst?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Und wenn wir nichts fangen,können wir immer noch DocDorsch die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben|laola: 

Sorgen um die Wassertemperatur mach ich mir auch nicht,Wetter-Online zeigt für unsere Gegend 5° an,allerdings wie verlässlich dies Werte sind kann ich natürlich auch nicht sagen,da verlass ich mich lieber auf Waldi|supergri.

Ich werde nächste Woche mal mit Holger den Emder Hafen auf Flundern antesten und nebenbei meine Brandungsruten und Rollen testen,was das werfen angeht .

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Waldi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Martin, meinst Du es geht schon was im Hafen auf die Platten? Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, dachte aber eh es ist zu früh. Kann man denn schon diese lütten Heringsmutationen als Köderfische erwischen, "Bliksches" oder wie heißen die Teile nochmal?
Wann wollt ihr den los, hätte eventuell auch Lust wenns zeitlich paßt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## angel-andre (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Moin

Ems-Angler und
Angel-Andre ,
sind am 08.04.06 um ca. 14:00 >Uhr vor Ort zum Brandungszocken
mfg Andre und Matze.

:z :z :z


----------



## John Doe12 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@Waldi

Wir waren vor ein paar Wochen schonmal dort,und hatten wenigstens ein paar vorsichtige Zuppler.

Ich sag immer Versuch macht "kluch" 

Blicksches gibt es erst ab Juni,zumindest zu fangen,momentan halten die sich eher an für Angler unerreichbaren Stellen auf.

Wir holen uns meistens ein paar Heringe aus dem Fischgeschäft und schneiden diese auf Streifen,Watt-,bzw.Tauwurm geht natürlich auch,allerdings hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht,das die größeren Platten auf Fisch gefangen werden.

Wetter und zeitmäßig spricht momentan alles für Donnerstag,oder Freitag,wenn du Zeit und Lust hast können wir uns dann ja treffen.Werd noch mit Holger drüber reden und gebe dir dann Bescheid 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Campi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



> Campi -  Du fehlst ja noch auf der Liste, ich hab das doch richtig verstanden, dass Du am 8. nicht kannst?



moin moin 
ja normal ist 8. wirklich schlecht da ich das wochenende drauf nach norge loszieh  aber naja familie kann im grunde da auch auf mich verzichten ;-) will da aber nichts festes zusagen und dann doch nicht da sein ...
wenn es passt dann bin ich da und werde euch auch finden dank geringer ortskenntnisse und navi ;-) 

mfg Campi


----------



## DxcDxrsch (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

So Vattern war gestern tatsächlich mal anner Knock zum testen und obwhl ich net dabei war hats trotzdem nich so gut geklappt ! 
Eine einzige Platte wurde von einer fiesen Wollenhandkrabbe begleitet!
Naja hier n Paar Bildchen!!


----------



## ems-angler (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

hallo
dann ward ihr schon da , schöne Bilder .... naja immer hin eine platte erwischt das heißt ja schonmal sie sind unterwegs.
Will aber am 8 April die eimer voll sehen...
mfg
      matze


----------



## Waldi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

War mir eigentlich schon vorher klar, dass bei 2° Wasser noch nicht viel gehen wird, konnte aber mal wieder Seeluft schnuppern und Sonne tanken. Am 8. April sollte es doch schon passen, dann sollte das Wasser schon etwas wärmer sein und Dorsch und Wittling sollten dann nach den langen Kältewochen so richtig Hunger haben und mal in Wurfweite kommen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Das Angeln im Hafen macht auch noch nicht viel Sinn,war mit Holger heute Nachmittag eben hin.

Trotz Wassertemperaturen zwischen 6 und 8° in 8-10m Tiefe,konnten wir nur ein paar Miniflundern fangen und ein paar vorsichtige Bisse wahrnehmen.

Naja zumindest konnte ich mal mit den "Brandungs-Bohnenstangen" auswerfen und ich habe festgestellt,das man dabei Handschuhe tragen sollte;+ .

Naja so schlecht war es dann doch nicht,ich denke der Rest ist wohl Übungssache.

Im Vergleich zwischen Cormoran Seacor Surf und Shakespeare Omni-S ging der Punkt ganz klar an Shakespeare,fast 200gr Gewichtsunterschied und eine bessere Handhabung machen sich da schon bemerkbar|supergri 

Desweiteren hab ich die DAM Quick Distance mit der Spro Longcast verglichen und siehe da hier gewann ganz klar die Spro,allerdings finde ich das so,kann natürlich bei jedem anders sein#c.

Für so nen Gelegenheits-Brandungsangler,bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen,das ich mir mit dieser Ausrüstung ganz gut helfen kann und das ist schließlich die Hauptsache.

Genug geschwafelt,wir sehen uns am 08.04.06

Martin


----------



## Waldi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Shakespeare Omni-S , oh oh da klingeln noch meine Ohren. Hatte bis letzten Knockbesuch noch 2 nagelneue dieser Sorte. Askari Sonderangebot 19,95 für die 4,2m Version. Dachte mir schon da kann doch was nicht hinhauen. Aber wenn die Teile ja bis 250g ausgelegt sind sollten die für Knock und normale Strömungsumstände mit bis 150g doch ausreichend sein. Martin, ich will Dir keine Angst machen, aber ich habe schon beim 2 Wurf mit nur 125g die Omni in 2 Teile zerledert und da ich nun auch der noch unbenutzten nichts mehr zutraue sind beide wieder an Askari zurückgegangen.
Wie mißt du den die Wassertemperatur in dieser Tiefe? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dort unten mehr als 4° sind.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Mit nem Thermometer am Wirbel|bla: bisher hat es sich als ziemlich genau erwiesen.Aber wegen der Sicherheit nehmen wir immer noch ein zweites mit zur Kontrolle,beide zeigten 7° Grad an.Ziehe ich halt noch zwei ab wegen Ungenauigkeit dann sind wir ja fast bei 4°|rolleyes 

Naja hab die Teile mit 180gr. ausprobiert und konnte keine Ungereimtheiten feststellen,wenn ich sie zerlege gehen sie halt wieder zurück an den Laden mit dem großen A...#c 

Heißen mittlerweile auch Sänger,wer weiß denn heutzutage wer mit wem produziert.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Waldi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Martin,
Ich hoffe für Dich das ich bei der Omni ne "Montagsproduktion" erwischt habe. Wenn Du die mit 180g gefischt hast und zufrieden warst, dann paßt das schon.
Thermometer am System, nicht schlecht. Gibts da ein Bestimmtes, oder hast Du irgend was passendes angehakt. 
Es ist aber nach dieser langen Kälteperiode mit Sicherheit auch 4° warmes Wasser im Hafen und da 4°-Wasser nun mal am schwersten ist liegt es am Grund. Daher meine Gewissheit, auch ohne Thermometer! Es ist aber mit Deiner Messung gut zu wissen das es ja dann schon eine Wasserschicht über dem schweren 4°-Wasser gibt die sich schon etwas erwärmt hat, denn Du mußt ja mit dem Thermometer beim Einholen auch da durch.
Auch an der Knock sind die 4° erreicht, es ist also alles auf dem Weg zum 8. April und vielleicht haben wir dann sogar die Regenzeit hinter uns.
Bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Ne die gabs mal bei ner Bestellung gratis dazu,weiß allerdings nicht mehr von wem,hab sie dann ein paar Tage mit meinem heimischen verglichen und es stellte sich halt heraus,das es um ca.1° abweicht und da kann ich gut mit leben.

Bring dir am 8. eins mit hab da glaub ich 3 Stück von und so genau will ich auch nicht wissen wie warm das Wasser ist.Ist nen Schlüsselring dran,damit kann man das Teil so mit in den Wirbel hängen.


Man sieht sich

Martin

PS:
Naja ob man deinen und meinen Wurfstil miteinander vergleichen kann,wage ich zu bezweifeln,aber wie heißt es so schön,2 Jahre Garantie|rolleyes und ich hab mich schon lange nicht mehr mit dem "freundlichen" Askari Kundendienst rumgeärgert,liegt aber wohl daran,das ich nen super Händler vor Ort habe und ich mittlerweile einige bessere Onlineshops gefunden habe,bei denen Service groß geschrieben wird|bla:


----------



## Waldi (25. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ich kann eigentlich nichts schlechtes gegen Askari sagen, ein Anruf hat genügt und die beiden Ruten wurden abgeholt und das Geld gabs zurück oder es kann verechnet werden.
Wollte ich nur der Fairneß halber anmerken.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## DxcDxrsch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Huhu nach monatelanger Abstinenz war ich doch nun gestern tatsächlich mit Vaddern  wieder mal an der Knock! Trotz super Verhätnisse gabs.... naja ich war eben dabei ... seht selbst! 

Nach dem wir uns unsere nötige Portion Würmer gebuddelt hatten wurden wir erstmal von einer recht bedrohlich anmutenden Wolkenwand ins Auto verband und zum Mittagessen gezwungen. Danach riss der himmel herrlich auf und aufbauen war erstmal angesagt!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Jede Menge Austern bedeckten die glitschiegen Steine! 
Nach 3 Stunden angeln im hellen ohne jeglichen Fischkontakt ruhte nun unsere Hoffnung auf der Dunkelheit die mit einem herrlichen Sonnenuntergang eingeleutet wurde! 
Der Wind nahm derweil von 3-4 auf 5-6 zu!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

So und wer jetzt denkt:" Man ey, jetzt muss doch langsam mal was kommen!", der hat genau das gleiche gedacht wie wir!
Super Brandung, gute Temperatur, guter Wasserstand, Dunkelheit und zwei bis in die Haarspitzen motivierte Angler! Jetzt kann doch nix mehr schief gehen!
Und es kam tatsächlich was! Nämlich die fette Ratte die auch noch Kamerascheu war  hmm hatte man sich dann doch anders vorgestellt! 


Dann gegen 22 Uhr doch noch was fischiges! Aber in dem Kaliber irgendwie auch nich das Wahre! 

Nach einer Stunde längerem ausharren, ner kratzbürstigen Wollhandkrabbe und einer weiteren Miniaturplatte, schlichen wir reumütig von dannen und geloben Besserung für den 08.04!!!


----------



## ems-angler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moi
sehr schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder , schade das bei den verhältnissen nicht mehr Fisch gelandet worden ist...
Der 8 April rückt nun ja auch immer näher , bin ganz zuversichtlicht das es dann besser ausschaut mit den allgemeinen fängen an der Knock ...
mfg


----------



## sigar (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin zusammen,

kann ich mal davon ausgehen das der Knock von dem ihr redet in Emden ist?

http://link2.map24.com/?street0=&zip0=26723&city0=Emden&state0=&country0=de&name0=&lid=a0973da3&ol=at-de

Kommt schon jemand am Freitag vorbei bzw. bleibt jemand bis Montag / Dienstag?

Kann man vor Ort Wattis einkaufen?


----------



## Waldi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo sigar,
ist schon richtig, die Knock bei Emden. Die Knock ist aber eher diese kleine Bucht mit Mahlbusen und dem Knockster Sieltief. Geangelt wird aber etwas weiter nördlich in der Nordsee. Wenn Du ein wenig im Board suchst, z.B. unter "Wo sind die Knockdorsche" findest Du eigentlich alle Infos.
Ich glaube alle kommen nur für einen Tag.
Wattis gibts hier nicht zu kaufen, die muß man selber graben. Siehe Foto von  DocDorsch.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Laksos (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hat evtl. mal jemand eine Skizze, wo genau ihr da am 8.4. steht/lagert, falls man es an dem Tag doch noch schaffen sollte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Waldi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Siehe Seite 1, ist eigentlich sehr leicht zu finden, nicht da wo das Kreuz ist sondern ganz links oben am Borkumanleger, Sackgasse bis zum Ende fahren oder kurz vorher auf den Parkplatz und den Rest zu Fuß am Anleger vorbei. Direkt rechts neben dem Anleger (Seebrücke) Würmergraben und noch 100 weiter kann schon geangelt werden.


----------



## Laksos (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Borkumanleger/Seebrücke ist also links oben ganz am Bildrand?
Ich glaube, da an der Stelle wo ihr seid, hab ich mal auf irgendeiner Touristenkarte auch ein Ausflugscafe gesehen.

Etwas links neben dem Kreuz ist ja noch so was wie ein Auslauf, oder? - das ist aber sicher nicht der Anleger, den du meinst...?|kopfkrat


----------



## Waldi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Genau bei diesem Cafe, ich glaube Stradlust heißt es oder so. Ganz am Bildrand ist auch richtig. Wenn man von Emden über die Rysumer Landstraße kommt hinter Wybelsum links ab in die Knocksterstraße und dann immer der Straße folgen bis Jannes Ohling Str. und weiter etwas rechts abbiegend am Wasser (links) entlang bis zu diesem Cafe und Anleger.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Laksos (29. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Super, Waldi,

Danke für die genaue Beschreibung!#6 

Dürfte zwar "schwierig" werden, aber wir werden mal sehen, was sich am 8.4. vielleicht doch noch machen läßt.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Also wenn du nicht genau weißt wie du das wann wie zeitlich schaffst würd ich dir noch raten 50 wattwürmer oder vieleicht auch mehr mitzunehmen, weil wenn du nämlich an nem blöden Zeitpunkt da bist, kanns passieren das du n paar stunden nicht buddeln kannst und dann am Wasser sein ohne Köder zum Angeln zu haben is ja auch blöde!


----------



## JanS (30. März 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

huhu
wie geschrieben ich kann am 8.4 leider nicht. ich wünsche euch dennoch viel spaß und hoffe das ihr erfolgreich seit.

gruß
jan


----------



## uba56 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

War heute noch da,schlechtes Wetter,Sturm und nicht ein Biss#c Aber ich wünsch euch viel Erfolg am 08.04 und viel Spass.#h 

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## John Doe12 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Aha ihr wart das,die Angelpost funktioniert ja noch|supergri 

War mit Holger im Hafen,aber nur 6 oder 7 kleine Flundern,naja besser als letztes mal war es wenigstens schon Nachmittags kam ein Bekannter vorbei und erzählte uns das an der Knock jemand sitzt und noch nichts gefangen hat,naja nächstes mal wirds besser.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Waldi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

uba56, das war gestern bestimmt nicht gerade gemütlich an der Knock und dann immer noch kein Dorsch da. So langsam sollten die sich aber blicken lassen oder warten die wirklich auf nächste Woche Samstag. Hoffentlich ist dann das Wetter wenigsten erträglicher.
Martin, habt ihr die kleinen Flundern auf Heringsfetzen gefangen? Kann man den wirklich auf Wattwurmgraben verzichten oder ist es schon besser auch Wattis anbieten zu können. Wo habt ihr denn im Hafen gesessen? Ich wollte es irgendwann nächste Woche auch mal testen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Richie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@waldi,
ich fahr morgen hin um die Platten ein wenig zu ärgern.
Kann dich ab Leer mitnehmen wenn du möchtest.
Heringsfetzen oder der gute alte Tauwurm funzen gut.

Gruss
Richie


----------



## H.Christians (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@Richie  Wie du willst nach Emden zum Angeln?? Hast ja gar nichts davon erzählt.
Wo solls den hingehen??  Am Erzkai kannste vergessen, da ist tote Hose angesagt.

Dann besser zur kleinen Seeschleuse, wo wir letztes Mal waren.

Wünsche dir (und natürlich auch Waldi, wenn er mitgeht) viel Glück und daß das Wetter auch mitspielt.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## uba56 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja war kein schönes Wetter#c Aber ihr werdet super Wetter haben :q es kann ja nicht immer so bleiben und die Platten und Dorsch müssen auch so langsam mal kommen.Würde gerne mit euch Angeln ,aber es ruft die Arbeit#d Wünsch euch allen viel Spass und viel Erfolg.#h 

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## Waldi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Richie - Morgen gehts bei mir nicht!
Schreib aber mal ob was ging.
Was ist die kleine und die große Schleuse.
Wenn ich von der Frisiastraße komme kommt doch zuerst die Nesserlander Schleuse und dann nach der Hafenstraße kommen 2 Schleusen eine zum Binnenhafen und eine zum Vorhafen also nach außen zur Ems. Welche ist die kleine Schleuse?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Richie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@ waldi und alle anderen
laut Wetterbericht sieht es morgen nicht so pralle aus werd dann wahrscheinlich doch erst am Mittwoch fahren wird zwar wieder kälter aber immerhin ist kein Regen vorhergesagt.
@waldi am Mittwoch fahre ich ca.14.30 von Leer ab.
Kann dir leider den Weg nicht so genau beschreiben, da ich hinter Holger und Martin hergefahren bin. Kontakt mit Holger oder Martin suchen.
Finde die Stelle aber wieder.
Auf jeden Fall schreibe ich mal was ging.


----------



## John Doe12 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Wenn ich das richtig deute ist das die kl.Seeschleuse,wenn du da rüber fährst und der Straße folgst kommst du zur großen,einfach mal links nen Weg reinfahren,kommst von selbst ans Wasser 


Gruß

Martin


----------



## suurhusen (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin ihr Knock-Verseuchten,
ja der Suurhusen ist mit von der Partie.
Auch wenn der 5 Tage -Wetterbericht nicht so schön aussieht.
Wer mal reinsehen will . NDR Teletext Seite 175....

mfg 
Suurhusen (Uwe)|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Waldi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja ja, das Wetter, wenn ich aber mehrere Vorhersagen für Samstag vergleiche, ist von Schauer bis Sonne und Wind von 3 bis 6 aus den unterschiedlichsten Richtungen alles dabei. Die Vorhersagen sind so genau wie meine Kniescheibe und zum richtigen Brandungsangeln gehört etwas raues Wetter dazu. Es wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen, Hauptsache der Wind pustet uns nicht vom Deich.
Hier noch einige Infos, wer noch weitere Fragen hat, noch ist Zeit !
Wasserstände:
Samstag:
HW 09,17
NW 15,27
HW 21,38
Sonntag:
NW 04,47
HW 10,38
NW 17,06
Würmergraben ist so durchschnittlich 2 Stunden vor bis 1 Stunde nach NW möglich, manchmal auch länger, ist aber vom Wind abhängig, daher dann unsicher! Zum Graben eine Grabegabel, keinen Spaten!!! Als Alternativköder kann auch mal mit Hering, Granat oder so was gehen. Der Topköder bleibt aber der Wattwurm! Dort im Watt sind Würmer bis 30 cm zu finden.
Ein Windschutz der etwas stabileren Sorte ist sehr hilfreich. Auf den Bildern ist ein Zaun zu sehen, dort kann man seinen Windschutz etwas fixieren. Vor dem Zaun ist Pflaster und Beton, hinter dem Zaun Gründeich, als Besfetigungen mit Erdheringen möglich. Rutenstützen können in die Erde geschlagen werden, oder in der Steinschüttung in geeignete Spalten geklemmt werden. Dreibeine haben auf dem Pflaster ausreichend Platz.
Zwischen Pflastersteinweg und Watt sind etwa 10 bis 15 m Steindeich und lose Steinschüttungen zu überwinden. Erst bei HW stört das nicht mehr, vorher geht man zum Wefen und Einholen dort herunter, Vorsicht glatt und hinterlistig - hab schon öffters auf dem Ar... gesessen!
Bei starker Strömung wenn das Wasser kommt oder geht bleiben 150g nicht liegen. Dann sind Krallenbleie angesagt, erst recht dann wenn der Nachbar nicht weit ist, sonst fangt ihr euch gegenseitig.
Die Anzahl der Ruten ist dort nicht vorgeschrieben, da wir aber doch mit einer größeren Gruppe loslegen, sollte sich jeder auf 2 Ruten beschrenken.
Also bis denn dann!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Noch was vergessen!
Ich werde einen Grill zum abend anheizen, also wer will kann sein Würstchen draufschmeißen. Auch ein Tee mit Rum oder dergleichen kann darauf gelingen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was vergessen!
> Ich werde einen Grill zum abend anheizen, also wer will kann sein Würstchen draufschmeißen.


 

Na Waldi das Würstchen bleibt doch lieber dort wo es ist|rolleyes 

Aber mit dem Grill ist klasse,kann man sich mal ein bischen aufwärmen.

Vielleicht solltes du noch nen Zeitpunkt zum Treffen festlegen,für diejenigen,die nicht wissen,wo sie hinmüssen und nu bis Samstag.

Tschüß

Martin


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*



> Na Waldi das Würstchen bleibt doch lieber dort wo es ist


....tatütata....

...na Martin...das ist doch einer Meldung wert...oder?:m 

gruß


----------



## John Doe12 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Stefan|wavey: 


Natürlich habe ich nichts dagegen,allerdings sollte die Geschichte mit dem 

kann sein W..... auf den Grill schmeißen auch mit rein,denn dadurch kam ich überhaupt auf

die Idee 

Dann sehen wir uns bei der Boardferkelwahl wieder,öfter mal was neues:q 


Gruß

Martin


----------



## ems-angler (5. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moinsen

sind ca. gegen 13.00 vor ort .
Das mit dem Grill ist ne super idee , paar warme Würste zum abendbrot können nicht schaden....
Mal hoffen das das Wetter nochn bischen mitspielt....
sind schon zu fünft Autowagen ist voll ....


----------



## Waldi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Treffen gegen 13.00 ist i.O.
Erst mal kennenlernen, alles in Ruhe aufbauen, Würmer graben und dann kannst auch schon los gehen. Den Weg sollte doch nun schon jeder wissen.
Noch eine Info zum Parken. Man kann die Jannes-Ohling-Straße bis zum Ende durchfahren und dort vor der Schranke wenden und dann auf der rechten Seite parken. Achtung! auf der anderen Seite ist Halteverbot und Feuerwehreinfahrt. Zum Samstag ist diese Parkmöglichkeit oft von Kurzbesuchern die nur ein Spaziergang machen zugestellt. Dann sollte auf dem Parkplatz beim Cafe und Anleger geparkt werden. Das sind dann ca. 200m weiter zu laufen. Man kann ja auch vorher seine Sachen am Schlagbaum ausladen. Vom Schlagbaum bis zur ersten Brandungsrute sind es nur ca. 100 m  und dann gehts nach rechts weiter. So 15 m zwischen den Ruten sind schon nötig um nicht gleich die Nachbarrute zu erwischen wenn die mal mehr abtreibt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie weit wir kommen. Ich wollte eigentlich gleich als erster stehen um alle zu empfangen, da ich aber nu den Grill anschmeißen will werde ich so etwa die Mitte unserer Angelstrecke besetzen und Euch nach links und rechts verteilen. Dann hat jedes Würstchen etwa den gleichen Weg zum Grill und man kann auch mal eher zusammen kommen und hat doch noch etwas die Ruten im Auge. 
Bis denn dann
Waldi

Noch mal die Teilnehmerliste, hab ich denn alle?
Waldi
DocDorsch
972631
H.Christians
ems-angler
angel-andre 
3 weitere Angler mit ems-angler
suurhusen
benno
also 11 Teilnehmer-ist das richtig?


----------



## John Doe12 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Holger und ich werden gegen 14.00 Uhr vor Ort sein,da wir uns das Würmergraben sparen können,wir besorgen uns Freitag schon welche,ich komm hier vor 13.00 Uhr auch nicht weg.

Also bis denne cya

Martin


----------



## suurhusen (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Waldi und alle die kommen,
ich war gestern an der Knock. Haben leider außer WInd nichts gefangen. 

Zum Parken....
An der Strandluft ist auch ein Parkplatz. Erst die Sachen ausladen und dann an der Strandlust parken geht zur Not auch. Momentan ist der Zoll sehr oft vor Ort. Die schreiben Falschparker nicht nur auf. Die kommen direkt mit dem Abschlepper.....


schöne Grüße sendet der Suurhusen (Uwe)

P.S.
Hoffe das am Samstag die Knock richtig voll Angler wird.... Und das die Fische sich nicht zieren...
:m


----------



## Waldi (6. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

@Martin, es ist doch erst gegen 15.30 NW, ihr habt auch noch genug Zeit zum Graben wenn ihr um 14.00 ankommt.
@Uwe, wenn die Generalprobe mislingt sollte es doch am Samstag klappen.


----------



## H.Christians (7. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Habe mir grade mal das Wetter für morgen angeguckt. Die melden ja Wind mit bis zu 70km/h. Das ist ja wohl nee ganze Menge. Wir bekommen den Wind ja dann schräg von vorne, oder sehe ich das falsch??
Einen Schirm aufzustellen wird ja wohl eher nichts bringen, habe zwar ein gutes Modell aus Wachstuch, aber bei dem Wind sollte auch der wohl nichts bringen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre alternativ bei zu starkem Wind an der Knock halt in den Emder Hafen zu gehen, dort gibt es einige Stellen, wo man relativ windgeschützt angeln könnte und auch ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Waldi (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo,
ja der Wind könnte für einige ein Problem werden. Die Alternative auf den Hafen auszuweichen kann ja dann jeder für sich entscheiden. Es sollte aber bedacht werden im Hafen ist BVO-Schein nötig. Ist schon klar,  8 Ruten!
Ich werde estmal auf alle Fälle an der Knock aufschlagen. Wäre ja auch nicht schlecht wenn eine Gruppe dann doch schon den Hafen ansteuert und man mit Handy in Verbindung bleibt und vielleicht zum Abend auch wechselt.
Mich schreckt der Wind erstmal nicht, daher "Brandungsangler". Es ist aber  richtig, wenns so heftig wird ist es schon ungemütlich.
Ich habe eine Karte von Emden dabei, und man kann sich absprechen wo denn genau eine Plattenjagt mit mehreren Leuten möglich wäre, denn Dorsch ist da ja nicht zu erwarten.
Also bis nacher
Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Knock(is),
ja der Wind ist heute heftig. Wohne ja 20 km von der Knock entfernt und habe gerade aus dem Fenster gesehen. Ist schon was da draußen.

@ Waldi, ich hatte gestern nochmal eine Probe. eine kleine Platte. vorne gehakt. Konnte sie so wieder einsetzen.

Lassen wir uns mal überraschen was das heute gibt.

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## MuhQ (8. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hoffentlich seid Ihr alle Warm angezogen ... wuensch viel Spass und Petri Heil.


----------



## uba56 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Warte auf eure Erfolge#h Oder war nichts#c 

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## Waldi (9. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Es war eigentlich schon eine gelungene Sache, selbst das Wetter gab sich mühe und war lange nicht so schlimm wie angekündig. Der Wind beschränkte sich auf 4 bis 5 und ließ auch die etwas nicht so stabielen Schirme am Leben.
Sogar die Sonne, auch mit einem tollen Untergang, grüßte die Knockis. Die Sache mit den Würstchen auf den Grill legen klappte ebenfalls reibungslos. Wenn nun so viel gelang, könnt ihr Euch den Rest schon denken, weit und breit kein Dorsch! Obwohl es kaum bessere Bedingungen geben kann, sind nur einige kleine Platten vorbei gekommen. Auch die Wollhandgrabben konnten nicht von unseren Würmern lassen.
Aber insgesamt schon eine toller Samstag!
Es wurden ja viele Fotos gemacht. Ich hoffe es macht sich einer die Mühe mal ein bischen zu berichten.
Bis zum nächsten mal,
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Knockis,
ja das wars doch am Samstag. Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Leider war es mit Fisch ja nicht so gut bestellt aber es war trotzdem super.
Ich werde es wohl im Laufe der Woche noch mal versuchen. Was sich dann ergibt kommt hier rein.

Unseren "Krabbenkillerhund" hat es viel Spass gemacht. Muß noch ein Foto davon reinsetzen. 
@ Waldi, hast du die Fotos wo Minni die Krabbe zerlegt?? Wenn ja bitte per Mail.

So, nun noch einen schönen Tag an euch alle.

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)

P.S.
Wer kann mir sagen wie eine Grafik einfüge..#d


----------



## John Doe12 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo

Ja das stimmt,lustig war es auf jeden Fall,für das einstellen von Bildern gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten ich schau mal ob ich die Beiträge dazu finde

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=23537

Das ist die eine mit eigenem Webspace.

Die andere ist die Büroklammer,die du siehst,wenn du nen neuen Beitrag schreibst,einfach anklicken und im darauffolgenden Fenster das Bild das du hochladen möchtest von deinem PC auswählen,indem du auf durchsuchen klickst.

Die Bilder solltest du vorher allerdings vorher ein wenig verkleinern,denn 1280x.... macht sich nicht so gut in einem Forum.

Achja über *ih gehts auch noch,aber mein Favorit ist der eigene Webspace und das einfachste ist die Geschichte mit der Büroklammer.

Gruß
Martin

Achja hier noch die URL zu unserer Seite,die du haben wolltest:ww.ostfriesland-angler-board.de

Natürlich mit 3 "w" hab aber keine Lust hier Ärger wegen Schleichwerbung zu bekommen


----------



## H.Christians (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Ja es war ein wirklich sehr lustiger und auf Grund des guten Wetters auch ein angenehmer Angeltag und für mich ja der Einstieg ins Brandungsangeln.

Das es mit den Dorschen nicht geklappt hat, ist halb so wild, mich und 972631 wird man in Zukunft bestimmt öfter an der Knock zum Angeln antreffen.

Einen ausfürlichen Bericht mit Bildern(sind in der Gallerie) findet Ihr auf unserer Page, den Link hat 972631 ja schon beschrieben.


Gruß

Holger


----------



## suurhusen (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Knockis, hallo Waldi,
wir wissen ja alle das du deine 3 Skatbrüder im Teich hast. Aber das Platten-Trio kann ich noch toppen.
Anbei ein Foto von unserem "Krabben-Killerhund"....

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)
#h#h#h


----------



## ems-angler (10. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

moin

fand die Knock Tour auch recht lustig , sind zwar keine Dorsch an Land gekommen aber das war dann auch nebensache...
cooles bild uwe.#6 

Hatten nur leider noch ein kleines malör bei unserer abfahrt - Batterie lehr vom Autowagen - anschieben kein zweg und niemand ein Überbrückungskabel dabei . Stunde später ADAC da und dann ab nach haus.....

Trotzalledem ein super Angeltag ,freuen uns schon auf die nächste Tour :q .


----------



## DxcDxrsch (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Und hier auch nun noch ein paar Fotos von mir!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (12. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

und noch drei stück


----------



## uba56 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Hallo Leute ,werde am Samstag nochmals mein Glück versuchen:m Sollte es nicht klappen,Pech aber egal mal wieder Natur.:k Werde ein Bericht abgeben.

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## suurhusen (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin DocDorsch,
habe mir gerade erstmal das Foto vom "Krabben-Killer" rausgeholt...

mfg Uwe


----------



## suurhusen (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin UBA,
dann mal viel Glück. Mal sehen villeicht komme ich mal vorbei und sehe in deinen Eimer.... Wünsche dir dicke Dorsche und flache Platte..
Laß was hören wenn du zurück bist. Die Knockis sind alle wild auf den Bericht..

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## uba56 (14. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin suurhusen werde  euch auf jeden Fall ein Bericht schicken,sehen wir mal, wenn du kommst, das du auch einen Eimer voll Fisch siehst.

Mfg.
uba56


----------



## uba56 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Frohe Ostern an alle Boardies,am Samstag blieb der Eimer leer, nicht ein Biß,aber schönes Wetter und einen schönen Tag gehabt.

Mfg.
uba56


----------



## Waldi (16. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Das ist eigentlich nicht zu erklären, besser können die Bedingungen für den Dorsch an der Knock nicht werden. Ich hatte eigentlich die Hoffnung es ist mit den Dorschbestand etwas besser geworden, da wir im letzten Jahr von Nemos bis an die 50 cm alles dabei hatten. Es kam die Hoffnung auf, es sind mehrere Generationen der Nordseeleoparden unterwegs. Und nun sind sie weg??? Weiß der Geier warum ??? Woran könnte es den liegen?
Ich werde es demnächst mal wieder in Zurich (Nordholland) auf Platten versuchen, Ist zwar für mich etwa doppelt so weit, aber so ganz ohne Zupfer wie zur Zeit an der Knock machts ja auch kein Spaß.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (18. April 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Knockis,
war gestern in Greetsiel. Da habe ich von einem Kutterbesizter gehört das die vor Borkum Dosche im Netz haben. Sind aber alles, wie Waldi immer sagt, Nemos.
Sollte es sich komplett mit dem Dorsch erledigt haben????
;+;+

Naja, lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen. In ein paar Wochen haben wir an der Knock wieder richtige Zupfer....  Dann sind die Krabben wieder richtig unterwegs.

@ Waldi , Wenn du nach Zurich los willst schreibe mir mal oder trommel durch...

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## ems-angler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

*Moin*

Waren am Wochenende mal wieder an der Knock haben in der Nacht ca. 11 Pfannengerechte Platte erwischt .
Am nächsten Tag noch ein paar und sogar einen Hornhecht #c (mein erster)  
Dann ist die Emsmündung doch noch immer für eine Überraschung zu haben.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Petri zu dem schönen Fang


----------



## Waldi (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Moin Emsangler,
ich glaub das wohl nicht, was machst Du anders? Ich war am Freitagabend in der Kurve zum Seedeich, also da wo Du im letzten Jahr auch so guten Plattenerfolg hattest. Ich habe nur Krabben gefangen, es war ein Ruckel und Zuppeln ohne Ende aber kein Fisch!!! Selbst Tauwurm oder Herings.-u. Makrelenfetzen waren innerhalb ein paar Minuten abgenagt.
Wie hast Du denn den Hornhecht erwischt?
Hatte die Knock eigenlich nun bis November abgemeldet, aber bei Deinem Erfolg sollte ich es wohl doch noch mal versuchen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

*Moi  Waldi*

Waren am Freitag abend nach WM so ca. gegen 21.00 Uhr vor Ort ,hatten uns schon am vortag mit Wattwürmern und Heringen eingedeckt.
Zwei man stark ...  Ruten raus Knicklicht dran pro Rute ein 3er Paternostersystem mit Heringsfetzen und Wattwurm...
Letzte Woche war ne Pleite 2 Platte und einen Schnürsenkel in zwei Fluten ...
Aber das mit dem Hornhecht ist mir aber auch ein Rätzel , ist der denn Überhaubt in der Ostfriesischen Nordsee heimisch oder Fangbar ?


----------



## Waldi (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

Wie am Freitag, etwa am 23.06.? Wo wart ihr? Hinten am Anleger, den in der Kurve war ich allein.
Hornhecht ist dort wohl vorhanden, man hört ab und zu was.
Es hat mich nur interessiert ob Du nun geziehlt mit wasserkugel oder so gefischt hast, oder der Horni auf die normale Paternostermontage gebissen hat.
Woll ihr den eventuell irgendwann nächste Woche noch mal los, vielleicht geht ja spontan noch mal was gemeinsam so bei nem Bierchen und nem Grill.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ems-angler (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

*Moin Waldi ...*

haben neue Stelle ausprobiert zwischen Anleger und meiner kurve ...
Hab Dich oder euch glaub ich auch gesehen waren noch kurz zur Tanke ,,, Roter Wagen ?!?
Haben nur mit Paternostermontagen gefischt eigendlich wie immer (Wattwurm) ...
Sorry bin im mom so knapp bei kasse --- Chef hat uns so beschissen |evil:  fast zwei Monate ...
Morgen nur bischen in Timmel Rumshippern , aber machen wir noch klar Grillen paar Pils ane Knock ...

mfg Matze


----------



## voice (23. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Bock auf Knock?*

hallo ihr lieben,
wir sind vom 03-10.10 in der nähe von emden. mit eigenem boot und ohne ahnung was die meeresangelei angeht.... was kann man auf der knock wie fangen zu dieser zeit....
danke an alle
voice


----------

